# Epic fantasy cartoons? (movies or series)



## npcham (Sep 25, 2010)

Corny as it was, I liked the Redwall cartoon series (at least the third season, Martin). Part of it was probably nostalgia, but are there any other similar cartoons? (epic story but not Hero's Journey, which I hate)


----------



## s0m3thingr4nd0m (Jun 12, 2014)

Have you ever seen Avatar the Last Airbender? Or the sequel series The Legend of Korra? It was originally created for children but everyone who's seen it absolutely loves it. It is epic, funny, adventurous and the fight scenes are incredible. All of the characters are intriguing and the character development through the show is great. The antagonist's hair changes every season to symbolize the changes his character goes through. I love it because there was a lot of thought put into an incredible epic story. If you havent seen it you should check it out. 

So whats redwall? Is that what its called? I found this post looking for some epic cartoons to watch myself. The 3rd season of Legend of Korra doesn't start until next month so im trying to find something else I might like. My sister told me about a show called "The Blue Dragon" last night so I might check that out but I do want to keep my options open. Do you know of any?


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 13, 2014)

The original _*Thundercats.*_

Sci-fi, Fantasy, Adventure, all working together to form one of the greatest series I've seen, which is saying something because I don't really do fantasy. 
I'm more than halfway into the series and I've yet to be bored with it. 
You have your character development (something of upmost importance when looking for a series these days, apparently) even in the fast-paced nature of an action-y 80s cartoon. Great villains and secondary characters. 
It may look episodic, but it's actually a serial continuation, so it's best to start from the beginning. Plot holes exist but are minimal. 
Fantastic quality animation and design, even the voice-dubbing -though not perfect- just works (Mumm-Ra and Panthro's voice actor is probably my favorite). The music flat-out rules.
I just wish the series would be released in a remastered format to really make come alive, but don't let that stop you even for a moment.






​


----------

